# To dump or not to dump!



## unloved for too long (Feb 7, 2015)

I have been in a relationship for 2 1/2 years, not married. We have lived together for a year and a half, but no longer are due to trust issues and drugs on his part. Long story short, he has refused to have sex, touch me, kiss me passionately, or have any intimacy whatsoever for the entire length of the relationship. He has given every excuse in the book including low testosterone, but no issues there. He has been prescribed viagra, but refuses to take it...with me anyway. I have caught him cheating three times. When I say caught, I do mean caught in the bed with the women and nude pictures of them on his phone. He still claims he never cheated....delusional obviously. 
Issue is...I love him. Problem is...I have grown so resentful and trust nothing he says because he is a compulsive liar. I don't want him to move back in with me right now because I don't trust what he says. He tells me if I don't let him move back in he is going to go out and be with whoever he wants and do whatever he wants to do even though he says he loves me and we are in a relationship according to him. He promises me if I do things he wants or take him out places or on vacations he will have sex with me, but then it NEVER happens. I feel used, abused, and unloved. I am now questioning whether I am that unattractive or am I just not worth loving and having intimacy with. Yes, we have done therapy and he walked out after the second session and refuses to go back. Yes, I have begged, asked for, tried to give blow jobs, all of the above and NADA. 
Am I just wasting my life and time?? Thanks for any guidance.


----------

